# Superstar stockpiles!



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2016)

Killington has started with the huge stockpiles.  Impressed at how big they already are.....sorry no pics to cold!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, last I saw it was yesterday, impressive indeed.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice.  I wonder when spring passes go on sale.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 12, 2016)

C'mon Killington!  We are counting on you for our spring turns!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Nice.  I wonder when spring passes go on sale.


Me to.last year I believe it was middle March.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Nice.  I wonder when spring passes go on sale.



Last year the spring passes went on sale right after President's vacation week.  They were $179 if bought by 2/28 and went up to $199 March first.  Valid as of 3/14 last year.  Great deal anyway you look at it.  Hope it's the same or better this year.  Nice to see the glacier growing daily, but they will need to blow snow well beyond the end of Feb, which has been the cutoff point the last few years, if they want to make Memorial Day and beyond.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 12, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Nice to see the glacier growing daily, but they will need to blow snow well beyond the end of Feb, which has been the cutoff point the last few years, if they want to make Memorial Day and beyond.


If they keep the guns on Superstar till the end of February the mountain will tilt. Kinda like Guam.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll attempt to take some pics today.....maybe


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 15, 2016)

According to their report next up is Skyelark T to B & lower Bitter with middle Supe thrown in for good measure. Everyone always thinks of Superstar as their only late season offering but more often than not Skyelark/lower Bitter hang in there right to the end too. Last year was an exception not the rule.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 15, 2016)

^glad to read this.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> According to their report next up is Skyelark T to B & lower Bitter with middle Supe thrown in for good measure. Everyone always thinks of Superstar as their only late season offering but more often than not Skyelark/lower Bitter hang in there right to the end too. Last year was an exception not the rule.



This is exciting but generally speaking SS is the lone trail at the end.  I have been skiing Killington for the past 4-5 years on their last few weekends and I do not recall Skylark making it to the very last day!  Nonetheless - always a good time!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> Nonetheless - always a good time!


Even if skinning your knees, or having young adults fly through the air at you elbowing you in the head. It is rough on old knees, I don't think mine felt normal til August, still love Spring turns. Not holding out alot of hope for a deep Spring season this year, but you never know.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> This is exciting but generally speaking SS is the lone trail at the end.  I have been skiing Killington for the past 4-5 years on their last few weekends and I do not recall Skylark making it to the very last day!  Nonetheless - always a good time!



Well then your memory is not very good.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 16, 2016)

Gonna need all that and more to meet spring demand this year.
The 7 gun headwall salute last week was good to see


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Well then your memory is not very good.




What year was Skye Lark open until the last day?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> What year was Skye Lark open until the last day?



K closed May 18 in 13/14. Skyelark/Bitter closed May 17 but was still being skied on the 18th. I know since I was there. Same thing other years.


----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> K closed May 18 in 13/14. Skyelark/Bitter closed May 17 but was still being skied on the 18th. I know since I was there. Same thing other years.



That particular year was when there was a late spring May snow storm and they had opened Skyelark back up - if not mistaken.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> That particular year was when there was a late spring May snow storm and they had opened Skyelark back up - if not mistaken.



Nope, they usually pound Skyelark/lower Bitter almost as hard as Superstar with snowmaking. Skyelark/lower Bitter seems to hold snow better than Supe so even though it might not be as deep it lasts almost as long. You often do have to walk the upper flat over to Skyelark but once there you're good to go. I don't like walking down the upper headwall on Supe to get to the snow, especially wearing ski boots. The walk over to Skyelark is flat & easy.

edit: it's no bargain walking down the headwall wearing skis either.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Feb 16, 2016)

The top of the second headwall was a trouble spot at the end of last season, hope they focus a bit there as well.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah ... that second cornice was puny last season 

Hay Billy Kidd ... Nice  :grin:


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 16, 2016)

jaybird said:


> Yeah ... that second cornice was puny last season



The fourth and fifth headwalls were great until close, however.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks bigger in person


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2016)

Going off


----------



## ss20 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd like to see Killington use these Ratnik airless snowguns.  No compressed air needed.  All you need are c-o-l-d temperatures (24 degree wet bulb).  Seems efficient to me if you've got plenty of water.  

http://www.ratnik.com/H2_gun.html

Anyone seen these before?  Skied on their product?  I'd imagine it's pretty icy.  Blast the trail and cover it with some quality snow from portable fanguns to get a "skiable" product down.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 18, 2016)

If they were any good you would see them everywhere. Did you see the output at 300 psi? Not very good except with the largest nozzles meaning ridiculous low wet bulb. Would not be a good investment for someone around here especially with existing air capability.

FYI there isn't 480V all the way up Superstar and the trail is too steep for portable fan guns.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2016)

So what are the odds k makes mid may? I would love to end my season lapping SS!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Feb 18, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I'd like to see Killington use these Ratnik airless snowguns.  No compressed air needed.  All you need are c-o-l-d temperatures (24 degree wet bulb).  Seems efficient to me if you've got plenty of water.
> 
> http://www.ratnik.com/H2_gun.html
> 
> Anyone seen these before?  Skied on their product?  I'd imagine it's pretty icy.  Blast the trail and cover it with some quality snow from portable fanguns to get a "skiable" product down.



Yes, Tremblant has them on one of the trails in Versant Solei.  Trail was not open when I was there and looked like they had yet to be used this year.

Can't imagine they have any throw distance which would be a poor option for a wide trail like Superstar.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2016)

snoseek said:


> So what are the odds k makes mid may? I would love to end my season lapping SS!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



All depends on mother nature


----------



## 180 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking good so far.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I'd like to see Killington use these Ratnik airless snowguns.  No compressed air needed.  All you need are c-o-l-d temperatures (24 degree wet bulb).  Seems efficient to me if you've got plenty of water.
> 
> http://www.ratnik.com/H2_gun.html
> 
> Anyone seen these before?  Skied on their product?  I'd imagine it's pretty icy.  Blast the trail and cover it with some quality snow from portable fanguns to get a "skiable" product down.



From what I've skied on the last season and a half since Mount Snow installed 600+ guns in a mixture of Ratniks (not the waterless you referenced SS20), HKD's and Snowlogics's, is that the Ratniks make a wetter product, the Snowlogics when it's COLD out make a very dry product, but make a wetter product at marginal temps, and the HKD's make the most consistant, readily skiable product, regardless of what the wet bulb temp is!

I now proceed with caution whenever I'm approaching the roar of a ratnik and when it's mid/upper 20's and I'm approaching the by far most quiet of the 3 snow logic, and don't even think about a speed check when I'm approaching the very quiet hiss of an HKD.  I have found there to not really be a difference in the quantity of snow made by all 3 types of low-e guns, but a definite difference of the immediate quality of the snow surface from them.  Based on that, I'm guessing that that airless Ratnik would make some good "base type" snow at temps, but wouldn't exactly be a surface that most would find enjoyable until the whales have drained for a few days and been pushed around


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 19, 2016)

Another potential issue with Ratnik's is the need for increased water pressure to run them effectively. Doubling the water pressure on aged infrastructure never ends well.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 19, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Doubling the water pressure on aged infrastructure never ends well.



This was at Toggenburg last Friday, we were right along side of it on the lift when it blew, I didn't see it happen, I thought someone crashed in the trees when I heard it.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 19, 2016)

All said guns will make same quality snow. It's up to the snowmakers to do it right.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 19, 2016)

Them guys did Fenway right 

With harvesting in the usual spots, no question SS will make May.
Old style hog guns still rule. Some things better left unchanged.
Tower guns on OL have resulted in 1/2 that trail wasted


----------



## ss20 (Feb 19, 2016)

FBGM said:


> All said guns will make same quality snow. It's up to the snowmakers to do it right.



That's not how it works, my friend.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 20, 2016)

ss20 said:


> That's not how it works, my friend.



At say 20* I can make the same quality snow with any air water gun. It's not rocket science. I wish more east coast ski areas would figure it out. Takes time, employees and training though.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 20, 2016)

We "east coast ski areas" can make snow with the best of them and have been since it was invented, thank you.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> We "east coast ski areas" can make snow with the best of them and have been since it was invented, thank you.



Exactly!! Those West Coast guys have it easy with all those low humidity days they get compared to the East Coast!!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 21, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Another potential issue with Ratnik's is the need for increased water pressure to run them effectively. Doubling the water pressure on aged infrastructure never ends well.



True story. Ask the Peak Resorts guys about this. A few years ago they bought a bunch of new compressors and high efficiency guns at Wildcat. The result was an unmitigated disaster. That is how they blew a pump, frozen a main pipe, and had a constant series of train wrecks in their snowmaking department. They had blowouts left and right. The next year they were forced to replace their pump house and miles of pipe.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 22, 2016)

drjeff said:


> (not the waterless you referenced SS20),



Maybe Burke should look into those waterless guns.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 22, 2016)

7 gun salute


----------



## mulva (Feb 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> 7 gun salute



I was there over the weekend.  They're looking pretty committed to Spring skiing.  The whales on superstar and glacier going at the top of ss were impressive.

edit:  had a great time despite the crap winter.  plenty of fresh snow on the sides of trails and some fun bumps.


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2016)

Snowmaking is done for the year at K.  Superstar looks impressive but I think it was a little bigger last year and we had a nice cold spring.  I dont think memorial day is gonna happen, hopefully may 1st does but with how warm this year has been and looks like it will continue to be may 1st may be a stretch.


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 3, 2016)

If memory serves K had 40 ish trails open on May 7/8 last year. A really fun day of spring skiing indeed!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 3, 2016)

skiur said:


> Snowmaking is done for the year at K.  Superstar looks impressive but I think it was a little bigger last year and we had a nice cold spring.  I dont think memorial day is gonna happen, hopefully may 1st does but with how warm this year has been and looks like it will continue to be may 1st may be a stretch.



"Cool" spring, blowtorch May.  If we miraculously have a "normal" spring without too much rain Memorial Day will be definite and June a possibility, even with the less-than-last-year snow depths.  ALL of last May was hot...very hot.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a pretty big IF...

I'm betting they don't get anywhere near Memorial Day with the warm up starting next week and no cold snaps in the foreseeable future after this weekend.


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2016)

ss20 said:


> "Cool" spring, blowtorch May.  If we miraculously have a "normal" spring without too much rain Memorial Day will be definite and June a possibility, even with the less-than-last-year snow depths.  ALL of last May was hot...very hot.



Can i get some of what your smoking?  If you think June is possible, it must be some good shit!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2016)

ss20 said:


> "Cool" spring, blowtorch May.  If we miraculously have a "normal" spring without too much rain Memorial Day will be definite and June a possibility, even with the less-than-last-year snow depths.  ALL of last May was hot...very hot.



Maybe that would be the case if they were running those Snow Logic's tonight through Sunday.  That spine on SS is deep, just not very wide, and with little snow in the adjacent woods/ground near + under the SS liftline, the lateral melting of SS will start much earlier this year, and likely have a greater detrimental effect on the eventual meltout than in years past, since let's be honest right now, given the long range forecast, AND the lack of snow on the ground now AND the higher and higher sun angle now, if we even get a decent snowstorm now, we're likely talking the 2nd 1/2 of March at best, and then the sun angle likely would melt that out pretty quickly :-(


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Maybe that would be the case if they were running those Snow Logic's tonight through Sunday.  That spine on SS is deep, just not very wide, and with little snow in the adjacent woods/ground near + under the SS liftline, the lateral melting of SS will start much earlier this year, and likely have a greater detrimental effect on the eventual meltout than in years past, since let's be honest right now, given the long range forecast, AND the lack of snow on the ground now AND the higher and higher sun angle now, if we even get a decent snowstorm now, we're likely talking the 2nd 1/2 of March at best, and then the sun angle likely would melt that out pretty quickly :-(




Not sure I agree. It's pretty deep on the other side of those mounds too. Not only that but there's more snow under the lift than usual. Don't forget in years past they plowed the snow out from under the lift. This year they haven't. I do wish they were blowing this weekend though.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 4, 2016)

As much as I hate to say it, I agree with Doc J, once the woods are bare, the lateral melt out is going to be bad this year. Other pics on Kzone show the spine isn't as wide as the illusion of the above pictures, and the hydrants are still sticking up under the lift, so it's not THAT deep under there, if they haven't had to dig them out. It will be what it is, if K doesn't make any more. Really surprised they didn't push that spine out even to bury the whole trail good. And blow another on top of it again, just to show Everyone who is Boss. Too many people on-slope agree, that while it is impressive, there isn't quite as much as last year. There is a month to BMMC yet, and they don't seem to be building up Outer Limits to have enough depth for April 9th. Betting that BMMC will be on Supe, if they don't make snow on OL. I know some think it would end up on Highline, but I have doubts that retains enough snow either.

Time will tell. Who knows, maybe Mother Nature WILL help out at the last possible moment.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 4, 2016)

If this weather keeps up and nothing else is added to that it will be toast sometime in April if not sooner. The hydrants on Superstar are mostly standard 36" + 8" on the pipe, and there's still a foot peaking out of the snow currently. Not a lot under the lift at all.

Back when late May/June was common the entire width of the trail was that deep going into spring - you were above the chair coming down the first head wall into the flats. This year is everything but normal, I think they could make it 50 feet deep and still be washed out earlier than usual due to lateral melt.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

To me the most tell tale sign is how they have been advertising their spring pass. "With any luck we will be skiing into May" or something along those lines.  Not as bullish as years past in talking about Memorial Day or June.  Given the season we've had, I'd say making May 1st would be a good accomplishment.  Hopefully we have a cold spring and they make it longer.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone know why Superstar headwall has been closed this week? According to the K website, their trail report.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Speaking of the spring pass I'm sure sales are way down this year compared to last because of the season we're having. If I remember right they claimed they sold well over 2,000 of them last year. The previous year only about 600. I'd be surprised if they've even got to the 600 number again this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Anyone know why Superstar headwall has been closed this week? According to the K website, their trail report.



Ice, ice baby.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Ice, ice baby.



Damn, K is turning into a whimpy mountain then.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Anyone know why Superstar headwall has been closed this week? According to the K website, their trail report.



It's open I just skied it.


----------



## machski (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Speaking of the spring pass I'm sure sales are way down this year compared to last because of the season we're having. If I remember right they claimed they sold well over 2,000 of them last year. The previous year only about 600. I'd be surprised if they've even got to the 600 number again this year.



I'm one who won't be buying a spring pass this year.  Part of that is that I still have all 5 of my K days left on my Max Pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> It's open I just skied it.



It's still listed as closed on the trail report. So is OL for that matter yet I see people skiing it on the webcam. They even groomed OL last night. Me thinks the trail report isn't very accurate.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It's still listed as closed on the trail report. So is OL for that matter yet I see people skiing it on the webcam. They even groomed OL last night. Me thinks the trail report isn't very accurate.



The trail report is terrible. Double dipper lower, OL, SuperStar headwall, needles eye.....all open!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't wait to get up there Monday morning. With things hopefully softening up next week it should be great. Might stay the whole week if it is.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm hoping to make it there on Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 16, 2016)

I was a Killington today (3/16/2016-Weds.)

I must say I was impressed with the glacier on Superstar and pretty sure they will go well into well into May.  I thought it was deeper than last year especially on Lower and Middle Superstar.  The top of the headwall looked close to what was there last year.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 16, 2016)

They need it to last until November, apparently they are having a little race thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 16, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> I was a Killington today (3/16/2016-Weds.)
> 
> I must say I was impressed with the glacier on Superstar and pretty sure they will go well into well into May.  I thought it was deeper than last year especially on Lower and Middle Superstar.  The top of the headwall looked close to what was there last year.


No way is it as deep as last year. You saw it just today & think it's deeper. It has actually shrunk over the past couple of weeks & even before shrinkage it wasn't as deep.


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> No way is it as deep as last year. You saw it just today & think it's deeper. It has actually shrunk over the past couple of weeks & even before shrinkage it wasn't as deep.



Well, all either of us have is a visual comparison of last year vs. this year, so without the nerdy numbers of "cubic feet of snow", all we have is two opinions!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 17, 2016)

Actually,we have this pic from last year.The top sure seems to have more but the lower seems to have less than this year.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 17, 2016)

Haven't been to K this year but from the pictures I have seen I think there is far less snow this year on the glacier.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 17, 2016)

Side melt is gonna hurt them this year. Didn't seem like they pushed out the snow-making as much this year, so I'd venture that the sides don't have the depth of the center "spine".


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Side melt is gonna hurt them this year. Didn't seem like they pushed out the snow-making as much this year, so I'd venture that the sides don't have the depth of the center "spine".



With the exception of the headwall the spine isn't even centered this year. It's more skiers left because of the short throw of the low-e guns. Even more so on the lower section because of the position of the towers. I will say though this year was the first time I ever saw them use the 4-5 hydrants skiers right on the lower section albeit for only a couple of days.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> With the exception of the headwall the spine isn't even centered this year. It's more skiers left because of the short throw of the low-e guns. Even more so on the lower section because of the position of the towers. I will say though this year was the first time I ever saw them use the 4-5 hydrants skiers right on the lower section albeit for only a couple of days.



They HAVE to have the right wind direction (read as little to no wind) to use those hydrants on skiers right of the lower headwall, because if the prevailing winds are blowing, K would have to send a snowmaker to line check those about every 15 to 20 minutes to prevent the blow back that would occur from either burrying those guns or freezing them up   Kind of like why you don't want to pee into the wind 

If the winds allow, that string of hydrants is a great way to help combat the formation of the infamous lower headwall "S" that often hastens the demise of SS every year


----------



## skiur (Mar 17, 2016)

There was more snow last year as they spread it out over the whole trail so it looks like less than this year when they have left it piled up on the left side of the trail.  Not saying there isnt a lot of snow, just saying there was more last year.  At least it wont be melting this weekend but it would be nice if the "King of Spring" would blow some more this weekend.  Sitting idle is not very beastly.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> With the exception of the headwall the spine isn't even centered this year. It's more skiers left because of the short throw of the low-e guns. Even more so on the lower section because of the position of the towers. I will say though this year was the first time I ever saw them use the 4-5 hydrants skiers right on the lower section albeit for only a couple of days.



Why do people insist on call it a "headwall" when it's just a steep section of the trail ?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2016)

because thats what the word means?

headwall. 1a : a precipice rising above the floor of a glacial cirqueb : a steep slope forming the head of a valley. 2 : a wall of masonry or concrete built at the outlet of a drainpipe or culvert with the end of the conduit flush with the outer surface of the wall.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 17, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> because thats what the word means?
> 
> headwall. 1a : a precipice rising above the floor of a glacial cirqueb : a steep slope forming the head of a valley. 2 : a wall of masonry or concrete built at the outlet of a drainpipe or culvert with the end of the conduit flush with the outer surface of the wall.



Yes, let's repeat this discussion...
http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=38835


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 17, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Yes, let's repeat this discussion...
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=38835



I'm not sure that it counts as "repeating" if it's a discussion from a completely different site.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not sure that it counts as "repeating" if it's a discussion from a completely different site.



+1. Some of us here don't visit Kzone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lets just call it upper Superstar, middle Superstar & lower Superstar. After all that's what it's called on the trail map.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Lets just call it upper Superstar, middle Superstar & lower Superstar. After all that's what it's called on the trail map.



So much sarcasm in this post... :lol:


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 17, 2016)

Headwall


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Headwall



I stand corrected. Also noticed they call upper Vertigo & Ovation headwalls too. Funny they call upper Cascade a headwall too but not upper Downdraft.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Lets just call it upper Superstar, middle Superstar & lower Superstar. After all that's what it's called on the trail map.



The trail map on their website just calls it Superstar! 

(I don't really have an opinion one way or the other on whether it should be divided into that many trail segments or not...I've had fun skiing Superstar in the past and could care less how many trails they divide it into)


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

cdskier said:


> The trail map on their website just calls it Superstar!
> 
> (I don't really have an opinion one way or the other on whether it should be divided into that many trail segments or not...I've had fun skiing Superstar in the past and could care less how many trails they divide it into)



We've had this discussion before. IMO I like the fact they divide the trail (s) into sections. It's especially useful early season when only sections of trails have had snow made on them but not the entire trail. It's also useful during the course of the season. Middle Ovation is often open while at the same time the headwall & lower Ovation are not. If not for the trail segments I wouldn't know that if the trail report just listed Ovation as open.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 17, 2016)

Downdraft Headwall. And Upper. And middle and lower. Somehow  Downdraft is FOUR trails.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Downdraft Headwall. And Upper. And middle and lower. Somehow  Downdraft is FOUR trails.



Easy. The section above high traverse is the headwall. Between High Traverse & Great Northern is upper. Below Great Northern to the Cascade cut across is middle. Below Cascade cut across to the intersection with Double Dipper is lower. I can see that. I stand corrected again.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> We've had this discussion before. IMO I like the fact they divide the trail (s) into sections. It's especially useful early season when only sections of trails have had snow made on them but not the entire trail. It's also useful during the course of the season. Middle Ovation is often open while at the same time the headwall & lower Ovation are not. If not for the trail segments I wouldn't know that if the trail report just listed Ovation as open.



I can certainly see value in that as long as it isn't done to an excesss. To use a comparison at Sugarbush, in early season you'll often see "Lower Jester" listed as open...but in fact it is only part of Lower Jester. That's a trail that could benefit from an official "middle" section on the trail report.

Back to K...I haven't been there in several years and am having trouble remembering Ovation headwall vs "middle Ovation". I distinctly remember Lower Ovation though so can clearly envision 2 trail segments in my head for that one. How long is the headwall portion? If it is relatively short, then my personal preference would be to combine Ovation headwall and middle Ovation into one trail and just list it on the report as "partially open" if needed. But I wouldn't complain about it being 3 segments either if it is normal that only 1 or 2 of 3 segments are open at various times.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 17, 2016)

That works. I have always thought of everything below GN lower.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I can certainly see value in that as long as it isn't done to an excesss. To use a comparison at Sugarbush, in early season you'll often see "Lower Jester" listed as open...but in fact it is only part of Lower Jester. That's a trail that could benefit from an official "middle" section on the trail report.
> 
> Back to K...I haven't been there in several years and am having trouble remembering Ovation headwall vs "middle Ovation". I distinctly remember Lower Ovation though so can clearly envision 2 trail segments in my head for that one. How long is the headwall portion? If it is relatively short, then my personal preference would be to combine Ovation headwall and middle Ovation into one trail and just list it on the report as "partially open" if needed. But I wouldn't complain about it being 3 segments either if it is normal that only 1 or 2 of 3 segments are open at various times.




Ovation headwall is a distinct section above Launch Pad. Rarely open but often poached.


----------



## benski (Mar 17, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I can certainly see value in that as long as it isn't done to an excesss. To use a comparison at Sugarbush, in early season you'll often see "Lower Jester" listed as open...but in fact it is only part of Lower Jester. That's a trail that could benefit from an official "middle" section on the trail report.



the section of lower jester bellow lower downspout should be part of lower downspout as opposed to lower jester.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 17, 2016)

benski said:


> the section of lower jester bellow lower downspout should be part of lower downspout as opposed to lower jester.



100% agree.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 12, 2016)

Today's pics thanks to a poster on KZone.


----------



## snoseek (May 12, 2016)

Fuck i left all my ski shit in grand junction...I'd be all over that!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (May 13, 2016)

See you all there tomorrow!


----------



## Domeskier (May 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Today's pics thanks to a poster on KZone.



I find that blackhole over the stockpile to be more than a little disconcerting.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 13, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I find that blackhole over the stockpile to be more than a little disconcerting.



Don't worry. That is just where Highway Star lives.


----------



## Domeskier (May 13, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Don't worry. That is just where Highway Star lives.



He has his own Death Star?  Awesome!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 13, 2016)

180 said:


> See you all there tomorrow!



We are planning on Sunday.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (May 13, 2016)

It was real good today but just started to rain. Done for the day.


----------



## Quietman (May 13, 2016)

Thinking of heading up tomorrow, what are the chances of long lines on a sunny(AM at least) Saturday in May?


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 13, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Thinking of heading up tomorrow, what are the chances of long lines on a sunny(AM at least) Saturday in May?



LONG line?   Zero.  

Unless you mean more than a minute.  That may happen a few times!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (May 13, 2016)

Should not be lift lines, but expect SS to be crowded. Could be the last good bump day. It is getting very thin in spots, and while they can probably open next weekend it's no sure thing. Lots of snow will have to be moved. No grooming for tomorrow per the daily report. But grooming and cold for Sunday.  Cascade still worth the walk, and lower skyhawk was open today for a quick diversion off SS.


----------



## Quietman (May 13, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> It was real good today but just started to rain. Done for the day.



With no groomed stripe to start with tomorrow, is it worth a 2 hr drive.  Is there still soft snow between the moguls, or is it down to ice in spots.  The pictures from earlier today looked promising. 

Thanks!


----------



## Domeskier (May 13, 2016)

Quietman said:


> With no groomed stripe to start with tomorrow, is it worth a 2 hr drive.  Is there still soft snow between the moguls, or is it down to ice in spots.  The pictures from earlier today looked promising.



It's going to be worth a drive at least twice that length!  Seriously, it was fine last Sunday at 8:00AM after a night of rain and no grooming.  It will probably be a little firm in the troughs to start, but unless temps fall below freezing you should have nothing to worry about.  Maybe wait until midmorning and everything will be creamy.


----------



## chuckstah (May 13, 2016)

Quietman said:


> With no groomed stripe to start with tomorrow, is it worth a 2 hr drive.  Is there still soft snow between the moguls, or is it down to ice in spots.  The pictures from earlier today looked promising.
> 
> Thanks!



It is certainly worth it to me, and I also have a 2 hour ride.  Plan to be there at opening again tomorrow.  The snow was soft today from the first run.  Areas that were groomed were the worst, down to some ice, but everything very edgable.  Skiers left up high, and skiers right down low were not groomed, and skied well.  The middle flats, well, not as good.  Over groomed. With low temps in 40's tonight everything should be soft from the start.  The only wildcard is what the rain does to the snow on top.  May very well need a bit of traffic to harvest the corn.


----------



## Quietman (May 13, 2016)

OK, you've got me convinced. I should be there by 10 or so.  This will be my 1st bump skiing this year so it should be interesting.


----------



## joshua segal (May 14, 2016)

Quietman said:


> OK, you've got me convinced. I should be there by 10 or so.  This will be my 1st bump skiing this year so it should be interesting.



You really want to be there at 8AM.  The best skiing is always the first few hours before it gets chewed up by the traffic - and if Cascade is still skiable, it's well worth the walk (Nivis, to Launch Pad) to get the relatively unskied snow.  There is also about a 10 minute walk from the base of the Canyon back to the lift.)


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2016)

Here's a better live view of Superstar. Even better than the Superstar cam.

http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/webcam/peak.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 14, 2016)

Today was epic! Coverage was still very good.


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2016)

I almost didn't go, the NWS forecast went from sunny in the morning to cloudy early with a chance of showers. The forecast then reverted to sunny in th AM. The weather was gorgeous. No grooming overnight, but everything except skier's right, which was in the shade, was soft first thing.

Pulled into the K1 lot just before 8, some guy came up and asked if anyone needed a ticket. I said yes, and was about to ask what he wanted for it, he just handed it to me. Bonus! Paid for half of my gas. Hooked up with Chucksta, and skied till one o'clock. Hiked over to Cascade, skied great, Chuck said alot of snow was lost since Friday. It was fun, worth the effort. Skiing Superstar only kicks my old, fat, ass. I don't mind the headwall and the middle, but by the time I get to the monster bumps at the bottom, I'm toast. Great day, we'll see if it is my last of the season.




Checkout the custom Volant rack

"S" is alomst all the way across, we'll see if they can make another weekend.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> I almost didn't go, the NWS forecast went from sunny in the morning to cloudy early with a chance of showers. The forecast then reverted to sunny in th AM. The weather was gorgeous. No grooming overnight, but everything except skier's right, which was in the shade, was soft first thing.
> 
> Pulled into the K1 lot just before 8, some guy came up and asked if anyone needed a ticket. I said yes, and was about to ask what he wanted for it, he just handed it to me. Bonus! Paid for half of my gas. Hooked up with Chucksta, and skied till one o'clock. Hiked over to Cascade, skied great, Chuck said alot of snow was lost since Friday. It was fun, worth the effort. Skiing Superstar only kicks my old, fat, ass. I don't mind the headwall and the middle, but by the time I get to the monster bumps at the bottom, I'm toast. Great day, we'll see if it is my last of the season.
> View attachment 20162
> ...



Way to get after it!


----------



## chuckstah (May 14, 2016)

SS today, and Cascade yesterday. 2 great spring days.


----------



## Cornhead (May 14, 2016)

Great skiing with you again Chuck. I thought I took more pics of Cascade. Idk, had a bunch of black rectangles in my gallery, I f'd up somehow.

Where we started down, a few mandatory grass skiing spots, just 2.

What was left above us, Chuck said it was continuous just the day before.

Chucksta just below grass patch #2.


----------



## chuckstah (May 14, 2016)

Cascade skied well. The grass skiing looks longer in the pics when it was really only 5-10 feet. It was continuous yesterday but thin. Good skiing with you Cornhead. Cascade from the traverse yesterday. Just a ribbon.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> we'll see if they can make another weekend.


I'm counting on it. Just hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Quietman (May 14, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> It was fun, worth the effort. Skiing Superstar only kicks my old, fat, ass. I don't mind the headwall and the middle, but by the time I get to the monster bumps at the bottom, I'm toast. Great day, we'll see if it is my last of the season.



I 2nd this quote!! Monster bumps at the bottom kicked my ass until I finally found a decent line after a bunch of runs, skied from 10:30 til 3.  My 1st time at K since the 80's, never skied SS before and as my last day on the snow was 3/20, it was a workout-but a fun one!!!  Lots of characters out  there, late season always brings them out.  I only add a few pics as they are from a different perspective from ones already posted.  First is full view of SS from the Grand parking lot.  2nd shows the depth on most of the upper half.  Easily 10'+ in lots of areas, will see if they want to spend the $ to move it to where it is needed.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2016)

snoseek said:


> So what are the odds k makes mid may? I would love to end my season lapping SS!



Made it.

Long live THE BEAST


----------



## Cornhead (May 15, 2016)

Quietman said:


> I 2nd this quote!! Monster bumps at the bottom kicked my ass until I finally found a decent line after a bunch of runs, skied from 10:30 til 3.  My 1st time at K since the 80's, never skied SS before and as my last day on the snow was 3/20, it was a workout-but a fun one!!!  Lots of characters out  there, late season always brings them out.  I only add a few pics as they are from a different perspective from ones already posted.  First is full view of SS from the Grand parking lot.  2nd shows the depth on most of the upper half.  Easily 10'+ in lots of areas, will see if they want to spend the $ to move it to where it is needed.


Glad you decided to go, I hadn't skied K in ten years but got tired driving home from Sugarloaf about four years ago late season. I stopped in Rutland, hit a Dunkin Donuts, made the decision to ski K the next day, slept in my car in the K1 lot. Well, tried to sleep, think I got about an hour just before opening. It was fun watching the groomer. Sleep deprivation, Birdman, and Radio Ron, it was a memorable day. K has been my go to late season resort since. Grateful for K's renewed commitment to early/late season opening. A Hell of alot closer to me than Jay, or the Loaf. Still a challenging 500 mile round trip day trip.

I really appreciate when Skyelark is still in play. Usually alternate runs between Supe and Sky, or some combination. At this point, any skiing is a bonus. Been a great Spring despite the lack of help from Ma Nature, kudos to K.


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2016)

Can we all just revisit this thread at some point next Spring when some of the nay sayers question if K really is the King of Spring or not?? 

Flat out until some other players MASSIVELY ups their game or develops a lift/trail scheme that has the same type of immediate access to/from the lift to the trail with very little flat runout at the end, nobody in the East will legitimately contend with K and their current ownerships Spring operations philosophy


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2016)

Never gonna happen. A place like Saddleback or Sugarloaf could go deeper into spring with more terrain, but the business just isn't there. Ks proximity to Manhattan is why it works.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

Not sure how much money K makes out of spring operations, if any. The majority of people on the hill are pass holders, otherwise tickets are cheap. If they make money anywhere it's probably at the U-Bar. Even then a good amount of people bring there own F&B for tailgating. Forecast a little rain & it's a total loss running the lift & keeping the lodge open all day.  Money & proximity have nothing to do with it. It's just a marketing expense that I guess K feels is worthwhile spending.


----------



## machski (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Not sure how much money K makes out of spring operations, if any. The majority of people on the hill are pass holders, otherwise tickets are cheap. If they make money anywhere it's probably at the U-Bar. Even then a good amount of people bring there own F&B for tailgating. Money & proximity have nothing to do with it. It's just a marketing expense that I guess K feels is worthwhile spending.



Couldn't agree more.  I've been going on unused Max Pass days this late spring so there may be some revenue depending on how Max Pass revenue is shared (if its on a per visit or not) to the individual ski area.  Regardless, just like late season at SR on my season pass there, I make the effort and fork over the $ for some food and beverage every late season day.  I know tailgating is great fun and all, but if skiers want to support their mountains, especially on either fringe of the season, and keep the fringes going, there needs to be some revenue.  If you're buying a day pass, you've done your part.  But if you are a long paid off passholder, I feel like it is our duty to show some $$ support during the ends of the season (or no complaining if it someday is ended).  IMHO


----------



## cdskier (May 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Never gonna happen. A place like Saddleback or Sugarloaf could go deeper into spring with more terrain, but the business just isn't there. Ks proximity to Manhattan is why it works.



Even Sugarbush could go deep into spring if they wanted to. Stein's and even Spring Fling still look like they have decent cover for the most part, and Sugarbush didn't try to blow anywhere near the amount of snow on them that K blows on Superstar. And if they really wanted to make a run for spring skiing, they could always blow a ton of snow on the upper part of Mt Ellen (but that will not happen anytime soon).

But I absolutely agree that it is unlikely anyone else truly challenges K anytime soon for the spring skiing title. K lost that battle a number of years ago to Sugarbush and maybe a couple others for a year or so and I don't think they will make that mistake again. It is certainly not a money-maker in the traditional sense, but at the same time it would probably hurt them overall with their core followers if they are seen as not making a legitimate attempt to stay open late.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2016)

If Killington was located in Rangeley Maine, there's no chance they'd be open right now and have a similar operating philosophy. Location absolutely has something to do with it.  Places further away from cities, even marginally further like Sugarbush do not draw near the crowds that K does on spring weekends even during years that they have a massive terrain / product advantage. Never said anything about making money.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Ks proximity to Manhattan is why it works.


K is not within day trip range from Manhattan. It's even further away than Cornheads trip from upstate. For me here in Brooklyn it's about 285 miles or 5hrs. each way, that's with no traffic. Not many people willing to make that long a day trip. I give Cornhead lots of credit for his efforts.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2016)

Did I say it's within day trip range? 

Often times in spring, Sugarloaf can have near 100% of their terrain open when K is down to the Superstar pod.  Sugarloaf will be a ghost town in comparison to K even with a massive product advantage.  Why? Killington's proximity to Manhattan.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

By the way it's snowing right now at K....:flag:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Did I say it's within day trip range?
> 
> Often times in spring, Sugarloaf can have near 100% of their terrain open when K is down to the Superstar pod.  Sugarloaf will be a ghost town in comparison to K even with a massive product advantage.  Why? Killington's proximity to Manhattan.


Not worth wasting my time arguing with you. You're always right, at least you think you are.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Not worth wasting my time arguing with you. You're always right, at least you think you are.



Please don't. Thanks


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

machski said:


> I've been going on unused Max Pass days this late spring so there may be some revenue depending on how Max Pass revenue is shared (if its on a per visit or not) to the individual ski area.


I don't know how true it is but I've read areas get $50 each visit.


----------



## cdskier (May 15, 2016)

Location may be a factor when you're talking about the difference between a 4-5 hour drive vs a 6-7 hour drive. But I think another factor (and perhaps a bigger one) is marketing/branding. People "know" that K has skiing late into Spring.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Even Sugarbush could go deep into spring if they wanted to. Stein's and even Spring Fling still look like they have decent cover for the most part, and Sugarbush didn't try to blow anywhere near the amount of snow on them that K blows on Superstar


I've said this many times before that if Sugarbush blew the amount of snow on Steins that K blows on Superstar Sugarbush would win. It might be a little more difficult now with the lower loading of the VH chair & having to go around the base lodge.


----------



## machski (May 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Did I say it's within day trip range?
> 
> Often times in spring, Sugarloaf can have near 100% of their terrain open when K is down to the Superstar pod.  Sugarloaf will be a ghost town in comparison to K even with a massive product advantage.  Why? Killington's proximity to Manhattan.



DHS, you are ignoring a very big component here IMHO.  Killington is in striking range of Manhattan yes, but is a not so difficult day trip from Boston as well.  They can pull both markets, where Loaf can only pull Boston (and even then K is a shorter drive than Loaf).  SB is about an extra hour from Boston than Killington.  AMD if you want to throw it in as well, Albany is in range too.  With dwindling skiers from any market late season, being in range of three markets is huge.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2016)

Absolutely. Location, location, location they say. And that's true for peak season as well. Killington is the most popular ski resort in the East no matter what time of year and that's because they have a good product and about as good of a location as you can get in the Northeast.  I only bring up Manhattan as it's the biggest pond of them all.   Sugarloaf, Sunday River and the Northern VT areas are at a distinct disadvantage to Killington because they are all that much further from Manhattan.

We have a number of members of this forum from NYC metro that make the extra effort to get to Sugarbush each weekend, but I've met many K skiers who say that even though they prefer Stowe, Sugarbush, Jay etc, to Killington, they don't want to drive that extra distance every weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

Skier visits 2015/16. Sugarbush down 25%, Killington down 30+% (800,000 vs 550,000). If that's accurate it means down 35+% at K. 

In either event K is about a 1/2 hour from our VT. lodge, Sugarbush 1hr., Stowe 1hr 40 min. I would never consider any of those areas within day trip range from NYC. I'm sure there are some that have done it but very few. But to drive to any of those areas from our lodge doesn't make much difference. As a matter of fact I'd say more people go to Sugarbush from our lodge than go to K. The majority of our members are from NY/NJ.


----------



## cdskier (May 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> We have a number of members of this forum from NYC metro that make the extra effort to get to Sugarbush each weekend



Sure do!  And to me that extra effort is so worth it during the regular season (no offense to K as I've enjoyed many of my days there...). With no traffic I can make it to SB in 5 hours flat from where I live in NJ (just a few miles west of NYC). I give K a lot of credit for their commitment to spring skiing though and wish SB did that (although I understand why they don't and can't blame them). My season usually ends when SB's season ends. Even the 4 hours to K isn't day-trip distance and I'm not about to spend money on lodging at this point.


----------



## joshua segal (May 15, 2016)

All things being equal, Sugarbush is probably a better ski area than Killington, but the extra 40 minutes of travel time might as well be the Atlantic Ocean.  In the 60s Glen Ellen (Sugarbush North) tried for a season or two to be last to close and they finally gave up.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Location may be a factor when you're talking about the difference between a 4-5 hour drive vs a 6-7 hour drive. But I think another factor (and perhaps a bigger one) is marketing/branding. People "know" that K has skiing late into Spring.



Killington plans to lose more money as part of their marketing/branding than other mountains by staying open late into Spring


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 15, 2016)

Proximity to population is it's biggest advantage, but the set-up for spring skiing is ideal.  Having a hsq that is so easily accessible to parking, and the umbrella bar right there for the party crowd, it's really hard to beat the fun atmosphere.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 15, 2016)

Killington being a kick ass ski resort with loads of terrain from the flattest of flats and big learning areas to legit double diamonds and woods that stack up against the vast majority of other eastern terrain... combined with good location.

Superstar still has a decent mound up top, was up there yesterday. Actually surprised at the overall coverage on Superstar. The trail was fairly crowded but not so much that it ruined the fun. The umbrella bar and grill were busy enough. With the small amount of staff there I figure they made a few bucks on Saturday.

Killington consistently gets most of my early and late-season business. I only get around to skiing the mountain wide open maybe once a year (and not at all this past season because it never was)... but I'll say it's a real treat to ski that mountain at 100%.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've said this many times before that if Sugarbush blew the amount of snow on Steins that K blows on Superstar Sugarbush would win. It might be a little more difficult now with the lower loading of the VH chair & having to go around the base lodge.



I'd rather see Sugarbush spread out their snowmaking efforts. They don't need to and shouldn't try to beat Killington at it's game. But they could try to keep more of it's terrain open later, like Stowe does, even though Stowe usually closes earlier because they don't want people skiing on a "product" with bare spots.


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2016)

Next weekend is already confirmed.  Nice!
http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Next weekend is already confirmed.  Nice!
> http://www.killington.com/site/mountain/conditions/dor


Long live THE BEAST...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Can we all just revisit this thread at some point next Spring when some of the nay sayers question if K really is the King of Spring or not??
> 
> Flat out until some other players MASSIVELY ups their game or develops a lift/trail scheme that has the same type of immediate access to/from the lift to the trail with very little flat runout at the end, nobody in the East will legitimately contend with K and their current ownerships Spring operations philosophy


Sunday River will open before Killington next season....

Who cares?


----------



## chuckstah (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Long live THE BEAST...



See you there?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> See you there?


Sunday if they announce it's the last day.

A few runs & I'm fine.

Otherwise I'll be hanging with the K-Zone crew.


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Sunday River will open before Killington next season....



And your reply has what to do with the "King of SPRING" discussion this thread is all about??


----------



## steamboat1 (May 15, 2016)

drjeff said:


> And your reply has what to do with the "King of SPRING" discussion this thread is all about??


Absolutely nothing.

Stick with what you know best..........Peak


----------



## 180 (May 15, 2016)

Another stellar zipper line weekend.  The glacier continues to impress. Even some pow today.


----------



## spiderpig (May 16, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Glad you decided to go, I hadn't skied K in ten years but got tired driving home from Sugarloaf about four years ago late season. I stopped in Rutland, hit a Dunkin Donuts, made the decision to ski K the next day, slept in my car in the K1 lot. Well, tried to sleep, think I got about an hour just before opening. It was fun watching the groomer. Sleep deprivation, Birdman, and Radio Ron, it was a memorable day. K has been my go to late season resort since. Grateful for K's renewed commitment to early/late season opening. A Hell of alot closer to me than Jay, or the Loaf. Still a challenging 500 mile round trip day trip.
> 
> I really appreciate when Skyelark is still in play. Usually alternate runs between Supe and Sky, or some combination. At this point, any skiing is a bonus. Been a great Spring despite the lack of help from Ma Nature, kudos to K.


On the contrary, I think they've had a lot of help from Mother Nature since the beginning of April. Many cold nights and more snow than average. Great spring for snow sliding operations, especially compared to the lame winter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (May 16, 2016)

spiderpig said:


> On the contrary, I think they've had a lot of help from Mother Nature since the beginning of April. Many cold nights and more snow than average. Great spring for snow sliding operations, especially compared to the lame winter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



Agree, it has been a cool Spring, in fact it snowed last night. I was referring to the craptastic Winter.


----------



## Newpylong (May 16, 2016)

My view is after this hideous winter they did not bury SS as deep as usual and figured whatever they get out of it they get out of it. The gamble paid off because it's been near freezing every night and fairly mild days. It would be ironic to go deeper into spring than last year even after this winter. The mountains needed a break I hope they make June.


----------



## Rambo (May 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> K is not within day trip range from Manhattan. It's even further away than Cornheads trip from upstate. For me here in Brooklyn it's about 285 miles or 5hrs. each way, that's with no traffic. Not many people willing to make that long a day trip. I give Cornhead lots of credit for his efforts.



I looked it up on MapQuest and Professor Cornhead and I are 18 miles closer to Killington than Manhattan. We live in Binghamton, NY area and are 244 miles from the Beast.


----------



## Domeskier (May 16, 2016)

Rambo said:


> I looked it up on MapQuest and Professor Cornhead and I are 18 miles closer to Killington than Manhattan. We live in Binghamton, NY area and are 244 miles from the Beast.



If you have someone to share the driving responsibilities, a day-tip to K from Manhattan is not bad at all.  There are also bus companies that do day-trips to K from Manhattan every weekend.  It takes longer, especially if you don't live near one of the bus stops, but at least there's no driving involved.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

From my house:

via      Taconic State Pkwy N     5hr 5min               265.2mi

If I take either I-91 or I-87 you can add 20 miles.

Taking this route the best time I've ever made to K is 4hr 45min. That's leaving Brooklyn before 5am & getting out of the city with no traffic. On the other hand coming home & hitting city traffic it often takes me in excess of 6 hrs. to get home.

Not day tripable. At least not to me.


----------



## cdskier (May 16, 2016)

It has been a few years since I've driven to K, but I want to say from what I remember I can make it from my house in about 4:30 or maybe a little under with no traffic (255 miles via I-87 -> Rt 149 -> Rt 4). I've made it to Sugarbush from my house in 5 hours flat under perfect conditions with no traffic (290 miles). I bypass Rutland/K on my way to SB though and in VT get off Rt 4 at 22A and take that up to Rt 73 and over to Rt 100.

3 hours is about the limit for what I would consider day-tripable for me personally.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2016)

I'll day trip to Jay on occasion, 210 miles and about 3.5 hours drive.  

I'm assuming most people up to K from the NYC metro are there for the weekend whether it's spring skiing or peak season.  Probably quite a few day trip folks from CT and MA when the weather is good this spring. Regardless, the location advantage to the major metros and great product is what makes K the most popular area in New England no matter the time of year.  It's a bit easier for the weekend commuters from NYC and within day trip range of many more people than other mountains that push late; SB, Jay, WC, SR, SL.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

cdskier said:


> It has been a few years since I've driven to K, but I want to say from what I remember I can make it from my house in about 4:30 or maybe a little under with no traffic (255 miles via I-87 -> Rt 149 -> Rt 4). I've made it to Sugarbush from my house in 5 hours flat under perfect conditions with no traffic (290 miles). I bypass Rutland/K on my way to SB though and in VT get off Rt 4 at 22A and take that up to Rt 73 and over to Rt 100.
> 
> 3 hours is about the limit for what I would consider day-tripable for me personally.


I'm sure you've had some interesting adventures going over Brandon Gap (Rt. 73) driving up Fri. evenings.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Stowe usually closes earlier because they don't want people skiing on a "product" with bare spots.


I've skied Stowe plenty of times with grass hopping, bare spots or walking required. Even earlier this season. Stowe sets their closing date before the season even starts. On occasion they have extended closing an extra week.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 16, 2016)

cdskier said:


> It has been a few years since I've driven to K, but I want to say from what I remember I can make it from my house in about 4:30 or maybe a little under with no traffic (255 miles via I-87 -> Rt 149 -> Rt 4). I've made it to Sugarbush from my house in 5 hours flat under perfect conditions with no traffic (290 miles). I bypass Rutland/K on my way to SB though and in VT get off Rt 4 at 22A and take that up to Rt 73 and over to Rt 100.
> 
> 3 hours is about the limit for what I would consider day-tripable for me personally.



I find that way to be longer assuming you take the short cuts in rutland and dont stay on 4 with all those traffic lights.


----------



## joshua segal (May 16, 2016)

5" of snow at Killington last night!  To paraphrase an old quotation, "A snowstorm is a terrible thing to waste".


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

You could also get off Rt. 4 in VT. at West Rutland & pick & up Rt.3 over to Pittsford where you'd pick up Rt.7 north into Brandon & Rt. 73. There's a short cut just past Otter Valley HS (at the Citgo station) which takes you into Rt. 73 without having to go into Brandon. Probably knocks off 10 minutes instead of going into Brandon.







 Originally Posted by *cdskier* 

 _ It has been a few years since I've driven to K, but I want to say from what I remember I can make it from my house in about 4:30 or maybe a little under with no traffic (255 miles via I-87 -> Rt 149 -> Rt 4). I've made it to Sugarbush from my house in 5 hours flat under perfect conditions with no traffic (290 miles). I bypass Rutland/K on my way to SB though and in VT get off Rt 4 at 22A and take that up to Rt 73 and over to Rt 100.

 3 hours is about the limit for what I would consider day-tripable for me personally_


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> 5" of snow at Killington last night!  To paraphrase an old quotation, "A snowstorm is a terrible thing to waste".


I know a few people who hiked up this morning.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## cdskier (May 16, 2016)

HowieT2 said:


> I find that way to be longer assuming you take the short cuts in rutland and dont stay on 4 with all those traffic lights.



I tried quite a few different ways and 22a to 73 through Brandon was the one that seemed quickest for me. For the most part I like most of the roads themselves too on this route so even if it is a few minutes longer I still like the drive.



steamboat1 said:


> I'm sure you've had some interesting adventures going over Brandon Gap (Rt. 73) driving up Fri. evenings.



Surprisingly not really. Out of Brandon Gap, Sherburne, App Gap, and Middlebury Gap the Brandon Gap seems the tamest (to me). There were only a couple times that you had to take it really slow (but I think on those particular dates any of the gaps would have been the same or worse).


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> 5" of snow at Killington last night!  To paraphrase an old quotation, "A snowstorm is a terrible thing to waste".





steamboat1 said:


> I know a few people who hiked up this morning.



Poof


----------



## cdskier (May 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Poof



Looks like anyone that didn't hike for it will miss out. Even on the North Ridge cam the new snow seems to be melting pretty quickly.


----------



## Jully (May 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> :grin::grin::grin:



That's REALLY funny. Watch for avalanches!


----------



## benski (May 18, 2016)

Rambo said:


> I looked it up on MapQuest and Professor Cornhead and I are 18 miles closer to Killington than Manhattan. We live in Binghamton, NY area and are 244 miles from the Beast.


Don't forget about me I will take a share of the diving any powder day and maybe another weekend or two. I only got three days in this year due to lack of a car as a freshman in college. Was going to post asking for a ride for a powder day but...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 21, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Maybe that would be the case if they were running those Snow Logic's tonight through Sunday.  That spine on SS is deep, just not very wide, and with little snow in the adjacent woods/ground near + under the SS liftline, the lateral melting of SS will start much earlier this year, and likely have a greater detrimental effect on the eventual meltout than in years past, since let's be honest right now, given the long range forecast, AND the lack of snow on the ground now AND the higher and higher sun angle now, if we even get a decent snowstorm now, we're likely talking the 2nd 1/2 of March at best, and then the sun angle likely would melt that out pretty quickly :-(


You were saying?

March 3, 2016. Pretty much done with snowmaking on Supe.


----------



## joshua segal (May 21, 2016)

*May 20, 2016 - Fri.*
The Superstar glacier is holding up quite well.

Killington pushed a lot of snow to provide solid t2b skiing on Superstar.  There were two "narrow spots".  No way to get down without lots of moguls.  The headwall skied well all day.  From the bottom of the headwall, the next 1000 feet or so was the closest thing to cruising snow.  After the snow got traffic, the bottom got a little heavy.

I heard that Killington will be open next weekend.  I suspect that "some walking" will be required.  Kudos to Killington and hopefully this puts to rest who is the "king of spring" in eastern (USA) skiing.


----------



## jaybird (May 21, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> *May 20, 2016 - Fri.*
> The Superstar glacier is holding up quite well.
> 
> I heard that Killington will be open next weekend.  I suspect that "some walking" will be required.  Kudos to Killington and hopefully this puts to rest who is the "king of spring" in eastern (USA) skiing.



Yeah baby ... the Beast is alive and well ... complete with organic soup hopping and dirt hucking.
Friday was an spectacular bumpfest ... bikini styles are interesting this year. 

Non believers in Killington's dominance are akin to climate change nay-sayers.
How's Sunday River holding up ... Ha!


----------



## JimG. (May 21, 2016)

joshua segal said:


> Kudos to Killington and hopefully this puts to rest who is the "king of spring" in eastern (USA) skiing.



It won't but +1.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

Unconfirmed rumor mill has K running next weekend, closed Tuesday, and reopen Wed. June 1 for a free ski day.  All snow dependent of course.  Next weekend looks like a lock to open for at least a couple days.  Expect walking at some point next weekend in the usual spots.


----------



## Kleetus (May 21, 2016)

Here's some pics from today. Great coverage. I think as long as they push snow around next weekend is a lock. Still spots with 5+ feet of base. Great bump skiing today, glad I got one more day of great bumping in. Yet again I ended my season at the K.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2016)

Looks great.  Seeing K have such great success going late after a winter like this one really makes me curious about what the weather was like back in the 90s when skiing there mid-late June.  Obviously cooler, but it would be interesting to see the temperature data as it's not something you remember.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks great.  Seeing K have such great success going late after a winter like this one really makes me curious about what the weather was like back in the 90s when skiing there mid-late June.  Obviously cooler, but it would be interesting to see the temperature data as it's not something you remember.



In 1997 when SS lasted til June 22 the spring  weather was very cool and snowy. From memory, several pow days in April, and more in May.  Skied Tux that year in July with a few options still in play.  Record May snow fall.   The biggest factor, IMO, to regularly running into June was snow making into April.  I recall attending the Bear Mt Mogul Challenge well into April with guns blasting SS top to bottom.  30 feet plus top to bottom was the result. No thin spots.   They also stayed open some years with more walking than skiing.  I'll try to dig up some old pics of what was considered open " back in the day".  Glad they're  going back in the right direction!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2016)

Oh I remember skiing well into June a few times.  My memory of the weather isn't so vivid though. I tend to remember snowy winters, but not snowy spring seasons outside of singular large events like the five feet Sugarloaf got on Patriots day in 07.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

I tend to only remember the good years!


----------



## Newpylong (May 21, 2016)

Much walking in June when they made it. At minimum down the top headway, the s curve and then onto the lift.


----------



## 180 (May 21, 2016)

Not true, top to bottom no walking through June 97


----------



## Newpylong (May 22, 2016)

So you picked a year you didn't need to. Most I remember like this:  

http://madpatski.smugmug.com/Skiing.../i-LjcPfHD/1/L/killington-19920611_0010-L.jpg


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

I never have seen so much excitement over one trail.  Yes I have skied Killington when it was just SS and was excited about it but my perspective is way different now.  I guess if you are in New England then that is the deal right now.

As far as King of Spring - it is location location  location.  Others could blow a huge mound that are further north but the skiers/boarder visits might be to low.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 22, 2016)

After this season, I didn't think it would have been possible to bring my kid skiing on his birthday!

There looks to be enough snow on the trail to go another weekend - they would likely have to do some farming though.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiadikt (May 22, 2016)

for folks who haven't seen it, here's my video chronicling the triumph of 1997 (and the agony of defeat in 2007). on memorial weekend '97 supe was top-to-bottom and edge to edge. as someone mentioned (asc's first season) they blew nearly 30ft on superstar and helped by some very favorable weather including some may snow. as seen we're skiing bumps on skye lark and a closed double dip and even ol looked mostly skiable.

https://youtu.be/fmh5ZuIalmU


----------



## Tin (May 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> I never have seen so much excitement over one trail.  Yes I have skied Killington when it was just SS and was excited about it but my perspective is way different now.  I guess if you are in New England then that is the deal right now.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Tin said:


>



Just having fun - will always be an easterner.

Well played though!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 22, 2016)

It's late May.  SS is open.  The bumps are kick-ass.  

I'll take it.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (May 22, 2016)

Wow, not good enough to post pics of a 90% open A-basin complete with bikini shots, now you gotta try to kill our buzz about being able to ski at all in late May after the disastrous Winter we've had, thanks buddy.  Shouldn't you be posting on Epic, or TGR now that your a Coloradan?


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Wow, not good enough to post pics of a 90% open A-basin complete with bikini shots, now you gotta try to kill our buzz about being able to ski at all in late May after the disastrous Winter we've had, thanks buddy.  Shouldn't you be posting on Epic, or TGR now that your a Coloradan?



Hey we are all having fun.  I been there done that at K town and I know your desire to ski what is lift served still.

BTW I have accounts at the forums but just do not get the same vibe as the group here.

The reality is we are all still skiing and the fact that Killington will make to next weekend is awesome - good for them, good for you!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Just having fun


My guess is no one east of the Mississippi can see the fun in your post. Just you rubbing salt.


----------



## Not Sure (May 22, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Wow, not good enough to post pics of a 90% open A-basin complete with bikini shots, now you gotta try to kill our buzz about being able to ski at all in late May after the disastrous Winter we've had, thanks buddy.  Shouldn't you be posting on Epic, or TGR now that your a Coloradan?



http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/05/watch-bikini-ski-parade-arapahoe-basin

Parade? And no pics?


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/05/watch-bikini-ski-parade-arapahoe-basin
> 
> Parade? And no pics?



See my trip report!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> My guess is no one east of the Mississippi can see the fun in your post. Just you rubbing salt.



Really ! Lighten up Francis. 
I don't get that vibe at all. 
Daves skied the worst of the worst with us all here in the east.






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> See my trip report!



My bad , you one up'ed Unofficial ! They could use a better correspondent !


----------



## cdskier (May 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> See my trip report!



I always forget to look in that forum. Nice report! Good pics!


----------



## Domeskier (May 25, 2016)

Things not looking great on the SS cam for continuous T2B bumping this weekend:


----------



## chuckstah (May 25, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Things not looking great on the SS cam for continuous T2B bumping this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 20246



Looks like it will be walking at the headwall and the 2 choke points.  It remains to be seen whether it will be ski on/off or carry the stix.  Or they could groom the entire thing for top to bottom that would last til noon on Friday?  Monday will be tough with the forecast.  Hope they make it!


----------



## benski (May 25, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Looks like it will be walking at the headwall and the 2 choke points.  It remains to be seen whether it will be ski on/off or carry the stix.  Or they could groom the entire thing for top to bottom that would last til noon on Friday?  Monday will be tough with the forecast.  Hope they make it!



Why not throw a rug down on top of the wood/dirt where you load. I don't see why you can't ski on a little carpet in the loading area. I would think an old rug would beet walk on. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (May 25, 2016)

We're now officially at the point of "beyond last year" and the coverage looks a lot better than it did on closing day last year. Going to lose the rest very quickly the next few days though...unfortunately Memorial Day isn't as much as a certainty (at least not top-to-bottom no walking) as it seemed a few days ago.


----------



## chuckstah (May 25, 2016)

benski said:


> Why not throw a rug down on top of the wood/dirt where you load. I don't see why you can't ski on a little carpet in the loading area. I would think an old rug would beet walk on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They have done this in the past with hay leading to the loading carpet IF there is enough snow to ski off at the top.  That remains to be seen.  If the top is melted out it will be carry the skis.  Can't get a good look at what's left at the top from the cams but it was getting thin over the past weekend. Maybe someone who hiked today could comment on what's left?   Hoping for the best and anything from here is bonus time.  I'll be there Friday AM if the lift is spinning, which it should be!


----------



## Newpylong (May 25, 2016)

Blowtorch next 3 days too...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 25, 2016)

4 weekends longer than anyone else in New England.

Long Live The Beast....


----------



## Harvey (May 25, 2016)

Great weekend.







http://nyskiblog.com/killington-vt-do-a-little-dance/


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 26, 2016)

Did I just see Superstar lift running this AM?  Seems they groomed it to cover the bridge in the thin spot, but not sure how long it will last. 80 degrees and sun?  Get it while you can.....


----------



## freeskierinvt (May 26, 2016)

Temps will be pushing 90 degrees Friday and Saturday, definitely ski it while you can!


----------



## chuckstah (May 26, 2016)

Tomorrow will start with top to bottom skiing, but the lift will be walk on walk off.   Hope it lasts til Monday.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

You have ever to hand it them for making it this far!  From the Webcam it does appear that they pushed some snow to bridge the gap that was forming.  On their report that are saying it will be walk on walk off all weekend but will be T2B skiing.  With temps it is more than likely that they will push snow to get through the weekend.


----------



## cdskier (May 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> You have ever to hand it them for making it this far!



Absolutely! There were definitely some people earlier this season that questioned whether they had made enough snow to make a long run into the spring and also questioned their decision to not keep making more snow later in the season when there were a couple cold snow-making windows.

Overall I'd say K made the right decisions. Granted they also had some help from Mother Nature this spring with some cooler temps for a while that helped preserve SS.


----------



## Zand (May 26, 2016)

Kinda surprised they didn't wait till tomorrow to spread out over the breaks. Might've helped them save a bit more


----------



## Cornhead (May 26, 2016)

Yep, Mother Nature screwed us on the front end, saved us on the tail end. I didn't think they had a prayer of making Memorial Day Weekend, kudos to K.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 26, 2016)

Zand said:


> Kinda surprised they didn't wait till tomorrow to spread out over the breaks. Might've helped them save a bit more



I'd be willing to bet it's a marketing move.  They probably don't want people seeing the dirt traverse on the webcam.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 26, 2016)

Could be.  Could also have been the coldest night available so that they did the least amount of damage to the snow by driving a cat on it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Overall I'd say K made the right decisions. Granted they also had some help from Mother Nature this spring with some cooler temps for a while that helped preserve SS.


Yes they had help from Mother Nature in May with cooler temps but remember most ski areas that stayed open until May 1 had a hard time lasting even that long.


----------



## loafer89 (May 26, 2016)

The mighty Killington, America's 5 1/4 mountain resort


----------



## Zand (May 26, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's a marketing move.  They probably don't want people seeing the dirt traverse on the webcam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I guess you might be right but to me the negatives outweigh the positives if that's the case. The bridge has already been breached so they may as well have just waited anyway. 

FWIW the patch above the breach seema pretty thick still so hopefully they can scrape a little bit out of it every day and keep it going top to bottom for a few days.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 26, 2016)

Zand said:


> I guess you might be right but to me the negatives outweigh the positives if that's the case. The bridge has already been breached so they may as well have just waited anyway.
> 
> FWIW the patch above the breach seema pretty thick still so hopefully they can scrape a little bit out of it every day and keep it going top to bottom for a few days.


A little walking is good for you.


----------



## joshua segal (May 27, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's a marketing move.  They probably don't want people seeing the dirt traverse on the webcam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The people who ski this time of year have a pretty good idea of what the product is.  The marketing is just plain and simple that they are open.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2016)

True

However it is puzzling that they built a bridge yesterday when they weren't open.  I have to imagine that accelerates melting.  They rebuilt it again this morning.

I was curious to see it yesterday.  I tend to agree with Sammy that it was likely a marketing move.  Other options on why they built the bridge yesterday could be better temps for grooming as Jimmy pointed out or providing ttb with no walking for those that hiked for turns yesterday.  

Hope folks have fun out there today


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2016)

Trail is skiing quite well this morning, except for the very top which is a rock garden. Groomed top to bottom with the only bumps on the sides of the headeall and some small ones skiers right on th flats.


----------



## freeskierinvt (May 27, 2016)

Some awesome skiing today! The upper part of the Headwall is very thin where it was patched, and by my third run rocks were showing through. Last picture taken 11:10am. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (May 27, 2016)

It's certainly looked far worse by now!


----------



## Domeskier (May 27, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Trail is skiing quite well this morning, except for the very top which is a rock garden. Groomed top to bottom with the only bumps on the sides of the headeall and some small ones skiers right on th flats.



Does it look like there's enough base where they groomed it for decent lines to form?


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 27, 2016)

Headwall 


Runout

These are early afternoon shots.  

Enjoy it while you can!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Does it look like there's enough base where they groomed it for decent lines to form?



It's pretty much done.  Some bumps formed, but they'll probably groom again tomorrow to keep it going.  Still a fun day.  Bring the worst rock skis.


----------



## 180 (May 27, 2016)

bumps were getting good by end of day. Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## joshua segal (May 28, 2016)

*May 27, 2016 - Fri.*

I estimate, perhaps 100 to 150 people there today.  First few runs of the day were superb.  By 10AM, the snow pushed on the headwall was melting away.  Most who were skiing on good skis were hiking down the headwall to where the good and consistent snow started.  I suspect they will push a similar amount down tomorrow and Sunday -  which will make for pleasant runs for the first hour or so each day. (The twenty plus foot deep mound at the top is down to perhaps 5 to 8 feet.)

From the bottom of the headwall to about tower 6, it was pretty much full-width and skied nicely.  Toward the bottom, two narrow patches were skiable but you had to keep moving to avoid a bottleneck.

I found it very pleasant.  June 1 still seems to be on the table, but it is not clear with Saturday's 80+deg. temps if they'll even make it through this weekend without extensive walking.


----------



## machski (May 28, 2016)

Why does everyone assume they only "push down" up top.  They only had 3 winch cats parked up top last weekend.  I'd say they could pull up as well (though in the heat with super soft snow, I fully admit that may be tough).


----------



## Cornhead (May 28, 2016)

Now this is Spring skiing! Well, except for VW bug sized bumps. Almost all was groomed last night. Headwall is done, choke point just above the "S" is toast too. Middle of "S" is hanging in there. One more run, and my season is most likely, finally done, good riddance, bug the end was sweet, thank's God, and K. Be interesting to see if they can make Monday. I guess they can, walking will definitely be required.


----------



## chuckstah (May 28, 2016)

Free skiing tomorrow for likely the last day. Possible Jun first encore.


----------



## Zand (May 28, 2016)

Gonna give it a go tomorrow...wish I didn't let the forecast last Sunday scare me away as it ended up looking good. Webcam doesn't look promising for them to find snow to cover the bare spots but it'll be a good time anyway.


----------



## Domeskier (May 28, 2016)

Lots of walking today.  Down the head wall to some short but oh so sweet zipper lines.  Walking again above the "S" and, by the end of the day, near the bottom of the S as well.  Unless you were a grass and mud skiing pro.  Quite a few of those out today.  Worst part was the heat.  Grateful for the clouds that rolled in late afternoon.  Still a lot of snow on upper middle supe, but, sadly, few bumps.


----------



## freeskierinvt (May 29, 2016)

Middle part is good, lots of walking between the patches






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (May 29, 2016)

No bumps, but damn, this looks sweet for almost June.
If I were there today I think I'd bring a pack and boots and just stay in the middle. Still nice bumps up top though, getting all the way back to the chair looks like a nightmare though. What a difference a day makes, a 90° Sun high in the sky day, POOF! gone.


----------



## JimG. (May 29, 2016)

I applaud the fact they opened.

A Middle SS BBQ and party would get folks hiking and that middle stretch would bump up pronto.


----------



## skiadikt (May 29, 2016)

worst part was the black flies ...


----------



## chuckstah (May 29, 2016)

skiadikt said:


> worst part was the black flies ...



No shit!  I have bites on both ankles (with ski boots WTF?) and both arms.  Little bastards are out in force.  Hiking for June turns is going to take heavy armor.


----------



## Cornhead (May 30, 2016)

My first experience with black flies, we don't have them in Binghamton, thank God. I guess I've been lucky to miss their season in all my late season ski trips. I stopped for a toke at the rocks about halfway down, felt bites on the back of my upper arms, thought they were mosquitoes at first, then realized they must be black flies. I've got itchy bumps now. I don't remember being bit any other time but when I stopped. 

Found out unlike mosquitoes, black flies breed in running, fresh water. Looks like the party spot, with the little creek running into it off the trail, is a perfect breeding ground for the flies. Maybe pot smoke works as a repellent, I didn't get bit until I'd finished.


----------



## Cornhead (May 31, 2016)

Glad I didn't run into this guy in the woods, pic from Kzone, Friday morning prior to opening.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> My first experience with black flies, we don't have them in Binghamton, thank God. I guess I've been lucky to miss their season in all my late season ski trips. I stopped for a toke at the rocks about halfway down, felt bites on the back of my upper arms, thought they were mosquitoes at first, then realized they must be black flies. I've got itchy bumps now. I don't remember being bit any other time but when I stopped.
> View attachment 20276
> Found out unlike mosquitoes, black flies breed in running, fresh water. Looks like the party spot, with the little creek running into it off the trail, is a perfect breeding ground for the flies. Maybe pot smoke works as a repellent, I didn't get bit until I'd finished.



I will not miss the black flies or the mosquitos.  Those damn black flies get into your hairline ears and pack quite a punch for little buggers.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody know what they are building at the bottom of Snowshed?Maybe setting up a concert venue?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Anybody know what they are building at the bottom of Snowshed?Maybe setting up a concert venue?


Could be either the new zip line across Snowshed Pond they're supposed to put in or possibly where they plan to move the smaller u-bar from Superstar. That would be my guess.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 1, 2016)

Fun turns on SS today with Cornhead.  Its going quick. Reverse S has formed up high. The end is near.   Its down to three good sized patches with a bit of grass skiing in between.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Fun turns on SS today with Cornhead.  Its going quick. Reverse S has formed up high. The end is near.   Its down to three good sized patches with a bit of grass skiing in between.



Kudos to you guys for getting turns today! 

This is exactly why a strong, vibrant K with attitude and swagger is needed not just for skiing/riding in the Northeast, but also the US ski scene, as others take notice and up their games, and we all benefit!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Fun turns on SS today with Cornhead.  Its going quick. Reverse S has formed up high. The end is near.   Its down to three good sized patches with a bit of grass skiing in between.


I see the snow bridge someone had built already melted out when you guys were up there.
Strong effort...:beer:


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 2, 2016)

Fun day, first ever June turns!
Next to last run of the year
https://youtu.be/AazMG2hdihc


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Fun day, first ever June turns!
> Next to last run of the year
> https://youtu.be/AazMG2hdihc
> View attachment 20292
> ...



Was it lift served or hiking?  Glad you got it either way!


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 2, 2016)

We earned our turns, in more ways than one! I think these are from the weekend, no bug spray then, but the black flies were out in force.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 2, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> We earned our turns, in more ways than one! I think these are from the weekend, no bug spray then, but the black flies were out in force.
> View attachment 20296



Wow - that sucks, but at less you had a good time.


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> We earned our turns, in more ways than one! I think these are from the weekend, no bug spray then, but the black flies were out in force.
> View attachment 20296



I do not miss those buggers!


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 2, 2016)

What to go!!! I bailed not wanting to be questioned by customs and then it rained here yesterday closer to home. Maybe I'll find some snow, but Superstar definitely looked like fun minus the bugs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2016)

MadPatSki said:


> What to go!!! I bailed not wanting to be questioned by customs and then it rained here yesterday closer to home. Maybe I'll find some snow, but Superstar definitely looked like fun *minus the bugs*.


Here's an idea for you Pat.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 3, 2016)

Those nets are what I have to wear outside in May at my house. Life saver!


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 3, 2016)

Pat, I was hoping you'd be there, I was looking forward to meeting the King of off-season skiing! Yes, one of those head nets would've been great, do they make body nets?


----------



## mister moose (Jun 3, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Anybody know what they are building at the bottom of Snowshed?Maybe setting up a concert venue?



The new phone pole tower by the maze is for some kind of jump/rapel thing from 2 levels.  The zip line is going from tower 4 on the old double to the phone poles across the pond next to the hotel.  Walk to skiing, zip line back in the winter?


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 3, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Pat, I was hoping you'd be there, I was looking forward to meeting the King of off-season skiing! Yes, one of those head nets would've been great, do they make body nets?



A bad ankle (broken in October) and long drive made me look at other options. If the lift would have spun, I would have been down.

I got my turn today at St-Sauveur. It was apparently continuous until the final pitch last Sunday, it wasn't the case today. I have a few options for July...one close to MSS the other out West during our family vacation at the end of July, but that last option didn't seem to popular at home.

Mammoth is also closing July 4, but I think someone in my household wouldn't to happy if I left for California considering my end of Summer NZ (without family) trip.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 6, 2016)

mister moose said:


> The new phone pole tower by the maze is for some kind of jump/rapel thing from 2 levels.  The zip line is going from tower 4 on the old double to the phone poles across the pond next to the hotel.  Walk to skiing, zip line back in the winter?



This is right next to the bottom of the detach on Snowshed.I can see stairs now.The Grandview cam shows it really well.


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 12, 2017)

Killington has an all-out snowgun assault on Superstar right now!  Check out the webcam!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2017)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170312/2637448b82711648dc306b351c6299a4.jpg[/IMG
June!

Sent from my LG-H901 using [URL=http://r.tapatalk.com/byo?rid=73733]AlpineZone mobile app[/URL]


----------

